

Tencent’s (China) WeChat App is Censoring Its Users Globally - nekojima
http://www.techinasia.com/china-wechat-censoring-users-globally/

======
nekojima
A second article and more examples:

Tencent’s WeChat comes under fire for international censorship practices

[http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/01/11/tencents-wechat-
comes-...](http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/01/11/tencents-wechat-comes-under-
fire-for-international-censorship-practices/)

